# Tar-komennolla backup koko systeemistä

## Alpo Nestori

Tarjoitus olisi siis tarrata koko /* . Mitä kytkimiä siihen pitää ottaa mukaan? Onko jotain ideoita miten tuon imageiden tekemisen järjestelmässä voisi linukassa tehdä paremmin?

#EDIT 18.5.2004

Kiitos vastauksesta jaskalle!Last edited by Alpo Nestori on Tue May 18, 2004 8:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jaska

Riippuen mitä muotoa haluat käyttää, siis bzip2:ta tai gzippiä. Bzip2 tarin saat näin tar jcfvp backup.tar.bz2 /

p vipu säilyttää käyttäjä oikeudet jne. DD ohjelmalla voit myös tehdä kopion järjestelmästä mutta en ole varma mitten se tehdään dd:n avulla.

----------

## rihteri

```
dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/varmuuskopio.img
```

Ja tuo siis kopioitsee vaan hda1-osion, pitää tehdä kaikille osioille erikseen (vai toimisko if=/dev/hda?)

----------

## zeb

 *rihteri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/varmuuskopio.img
> ```
> ...

 

Tässä tapauksessa suurempi blocksize (bs=x) on paljon nopeampi. Oletusasetus on 512B.

```
dd if=/dev/hda1 of=varmuuskopio.img bs=4M
```

Gzip säästää tilaa:

```
dd if=/dev/hda1 bs=4M | gzip > varmuuskopio.img.gz
```

----------

## Alpo Nestori

Tuo dd tapa ei vain taida erotella käytetyn ja tyhjän sektorin välillä eli se ottaa uskollisesti _kaiken_  mukaan partitiolta. Eli jos on 3 gigan partitio jossa 56 mb tavaraa niin syhtyvä image ~2.4 Gb?

----------

## phekko

Ei erottele ei. Positiivisena puolena mainittakoon, etta siten tehdylta levylta voi vaikka bootata...

Tietty olettaen etta se oli boottaava levy. Mutta siis idea oli se, etta sen voi heittaa toisen levyn tilalle ja se toimii ku junan vessa.

----------

## Unlucky_Alf

Tar:ia käyttäessä kannattaa huomioida, että ihan kaikkia hakemistoja ei tarvitse varmuuskopioida. Niitä voi jättää pois --exclude -vivulla. Esim. /proc, /tmp ja varsinkin se hakemisto johon tar pukkaa varmistuksessa syntyvän tiedoston on hyvä jättää pois. Muuten on ainakin teoriassa mahdollista käydä niin, että varmistus ei lopu koskaan (en tiedä kuinka älykäs tar on tämän suhteen). Mahdollisesti myös /mnt kannattaa jättää pois.

----------

## Alpo Nestori

Kyllä meikäläiselle ainakin partimage on se ohjelma, jolla lopulta temput tein. Mukava käyttöliittymä, idioottivarma ja ei tarvitse arpoa mitä hakemistoja ottaa mukaan tai jättää pois tarrista jne jne.

Tuo osaa lukea partition sektorit älykkäästi eli imagessa on sitten mukana ainoastaan ne osat joilla on dataa ja sitten saa valita kompression. En sitten tiedä voiko noista syntyvistä imageista buutata missään tilanteessa tai heittää lennosta toisen tilalle? Nuo lienee suht. helppo myös palauttaa jos järjestelmä kosahtaa jossain vaiheessa: tekee vain linukka buuttikorpun johon asentaa tuon mukaan. Jos hienostelee niin siihen kai voisi tehdä scriptin niin, että buutin jälkeen rescue discissä tekee mountit ja lyö vain "bash#/usr/bin/palauta.sh" .

----------

## or4n

Tuon dd:n kanssa kannattaa olla varovainen, jos otat mountatusta(rw) osiosta tuolla backupin, saattaa tulla corruptoitunu image kun data voi muuttua kesken operaation.

Tar olisi muuten ihan hyvä, mutta sillä saa tehtyä vain full-backup:n, joskin cpio:n ja scriptien avulla incrementaalisetkin.

Itse suosisin rdiff-backup:a (löytyy portagesta). Ohjelma ottaa full-backupin ja pitää aikasemmat backupit diff-tiedostoina (eli muutokset nykyiseen verrattuna). Toimii myös verkon yli tarvittaessa.

----------

